
How to Run Facebook Prophet Inside SQL Server Machine Learning Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/05/20/facebook-prophet-and-microsoft-r-server/
======
nielsb
We look at using Facebook Prophet inside SQL Server Machine Learning Services

